# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  EE.UU.: estudian a la abeja japonesa para polinizar cultivos

## Polinizaciones

*EE.UU.: estudian a la abeja japonesa para polinizar cultivos* Posted By paula On Miércoles, 2 de abril del 2014 @ 7:35 AM In Apicultura | Comments Disabled *Un equipo de la Universidad de Michigan está investigando el uso de un polinizador alternativo en los huertos de cerezas.*El himenóptero _Osmia cornifrons_ (abeja japonesa) es una especie originaria de Japón y tiene un comportamiento similar al de otras especies como la abeja azul del huerto y la abeja albañil, las cuales son polinizadores muy eficientes que pecorean en las flores de los árboles frutales.El principal interés en la abeja japonesa radica en que es capaz de volar bajo condiciones de frio y días nublados, lo que la convierte en un polinizador apetecible por los agricultores bajo condiciones primaverales frías. Son abejas solitarias pero sus condiciones de anidación pueden ser simuladas para mantenerlas en el huerto.Estas abejas tienen atributos distintos a la tradicional abeja melifera. Por ejemplo, no son insectos sociables (no tienen reina, ni obreras). Los machos no ayudan al aprovisionamiento del nido, pero si visitan flores buscando néctar, lo que contribuye a la polinización. Las hembras recolectan el polen para sí mismas y sus crías, por lo que son capaces de polinizar muchas flores.La abeja está activa desde principios de primavera, cuando ocurren las floraciones de los cerezos. Los machos emergen primero y las hembras lo hacen 1 a 3 días después. Una vez que la hembra se aparea, se alimenta por uno o dos días y comienza el proceso de construcción de su nido. El ciclo de vida de este insecto dura varios meses y sólo produce una generación por año.El grupo de investigadores evaluará a la abeja japonesa y su potencial en la polinización de huertos de cerezas en Michigan. La literatura muestra que estas abejas tienen una preferencia por los árboles frutales y que las hembras recolectan tanto polen como néctar. Este comportamiento obliga a las abejas a ingresar a la corola para encontrar el néctar mientas polinizan, resultando en el completo contacto entre los estigmas y las anteras durante las visitas. También, tienen un comportamiento de pecoreo estructurado que facilitaría las técnicas de polinización cruzada.   Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, Apinoticias   Temas similares: Artículo: Unos 300 kilos de miel de abeja lambayecana serán comercializados en Mistura Caracteristicas de la zanahoria takii- japonesa f1 Estudian cómo consolidar la relación gastronomía  pequeña agricultura Gobierno Regional de Lambayeque promoverá recuperación de producción de miel de abeja Cooperación japonesa impulsa investigación de medicina tradicional

----------

